# Beware Courier Delivery of Batteries!



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi All,

Just thought I would let you know what happened when my two Elecsol 125AH batteries arrived by courier direct from the factory.

I helped the courier bring them in and the boxes were very wet. The courier told me that this was due to some plants he had delivered leaving a lot of water in the van.

The boxes were left overnight on my utility room floor which has Italian tiles with protective coating. ie expensive!

The following morning I removed the packaging and found the batteries to be soaked. The smell was acidic, but I have experienced this with cardboard when it gets soaked.

An email to the supplier resulted in this response:

 It is unfortunate but unavoidable that couriers don't always keep the packages the right way up regardless of packaging signs etc

Another battery that has come from Elecsol had a similar issue and I spoke with Elecsol and their response was as follows:

If some of the electrolyte has leaked out then top us as necessary as follows. 
To open the cells use a small screwdriver and gently press up not applying too much pressure.
If any cell is slightly low customer can add small quantity of distilled water. There will be absolutely no detriment to the batteries performance if acid had come out with carrier.
The battery requires no venting at all as the gases are recombined within the valve walls internally. 

So I checked and the electrolyte was OK. The batteries were then placed outside

The following morning it was clear that it had indeed been electrolyte as the floor had been stripped in patches and the penknife I used to open the boxes totally ruined!

So I contacted Elecsol and explained the situation. After a little bit of argument the owner a Mr Gallimore agreed that if I had the tiles stripped and re coated he would pay any reasonable costs.

I have suggested to Elecsol and do the same on here that if you have any batteries delivered by courier do not place them on a surface that can be damaged.

Best regards

Chris


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Yes mine was the same luckily it was left outside. There was only one 'This way up' label and it was on one of the sides.

What I can't understand is that Elecsol say this battery needs no venting yet acid escaped if acid can get out surely hydrogen will as well, and what does it mean about recombining in valve walls?





All the photos have been sent via Outdoor Bits


----------



## gm6vxb (Nov 3, 2007)

Couriers should know that they are carrying lead acid batteries and as such should have taken precautions to seperate from other goods.
The box should have had suitable labelling on it as lead acid batteries are classed under 'the dangerous goods' classification. 
There may also have been a sheet of paper with all the usual warnings of what to do if the batteries are tipped up, at least there should have been one inside the package. 
Wonder also if there was a 'this way up' label.

Really failure on any of these points is down to the supplier, but the courier should also have picked up on it and refused to carry the goods.
Yes it's burocreacy but most is for a good reason, DHL use a plane to get goods up to Aberdeen. Imagine what could happen to an unmarked box with no warnings in the hold.
Martin.


----------



## framptoncottrell (Jan 6, 2006)

I'm not sure how relevant this is, but I use APC battery backup on two of my computers. The units use sealed lead/acid batteries. I have also purchased a replacement battery from APC. In every case the courier was acid-aware, the packaging was very clear about the contents and the preferred orientation.

If I got a damp package that I knew contained a lead/acid battery, I'd get the courier to put it on the grass and get some bicarbonate of soda to put on the dampness. Any fizzing and I'd reject the delivery. No bicarb? A more drastic test - and you need to have water available - is to touch the dampness with the end of a finger and rub finger and thumb together. If it feels like soap, it is probably concentrated sulphuric acid (wash finger and thumb promptly). There will probably be a tingling or mild burning sensation as well. Water has a clear feeling of friction between finger and thumb and gives no sensation of burning.

It seems to me that Elecsol needs to change its courier service.

Dr (musical, not medical) Roy


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

This may be a silly question to some of you, :? :? but why do you have batteries delivered by courier, is there not a supplyer reasonably close.

cabby


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Elecosol are just down the road from me. Recntly I have emailed to ask if I can collect mine from the 'factory gates' Awaiting a reply.
when buying my Autotrail from Todds,they had Elecsol on sale in their accessory shop at very keen prices.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

sallytrafic said:


> What I can't understand is that Elecsol say this battery needs no venting yet acid escaped if acid can get out surely hydrogen will as well, and what does it mean about recombining in valve walls?


Frank,

That's what the acronym VRLA stands for 

http://www.tms.org/pubs/journals/JOM/0101/Nelson-0101.html

Dave


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

gm6vxb said:


> Couriers should know that they are carrying lead acid batteries and as such should have taken precautions to seperate from other goods.
> The box should have had suitable labelling on it as lead acid batteries are classed under 'the dangerous goods' classification.
> There may also have been a sheet of paper with all the usual warnings of what to do if the batteries are tipped up, at least there should have been one inside the package.
> Wonder also if there was a 'this way up' label.
> ...


Hi Martin,

Are you absolutely sure of the 'dangerous goods' classification' or do you just think this should be the case?

Just went out and checked and both boxes are butter containers and the only marking is a this way up sticker!

Best regards

Chris


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

In Trinity House we certainly only ever carried batteries in a plated vehicle with dangerous goods regulations paperwork, signage and a qualified driver.


----------



## 96783 (Nov 23, 2005)

If you wish to discover how dangerous lead acid batteries are in transit just talk to a RAF C130 loadmaster.
Note: for the unitiated a C130 is a Hercules transport plane - the RAF workhorse.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

G2EWS said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just thought I would let you know what happened when my two Elecsol 125AH batteries arrived by courier direct from the factory.
> 
> ...


*Chris *and * Frank*,

Sorry to hear your tales of woe.

Mine arrived by courier, but were band strapped to a wooden pallet, so they couldn't go anywhere, unless the van rolled over of course. :wink:

I do believe that the commercial transportation of batteries does come under the "Carriage of Dangerous Goods Act", (or similiar), however, it may well depend upon the quantity carried, that determines whether those rules apply, or not, and to what extent.

Jock.


----------



## 114068 (Jul 6, 2008)

Hi this is my 1st post so bear with me ..it took me an age to find the reply button

I am responsible for shipping dangerous goods around the world and am based in the UK

Lead acid batteries certainly are classed as this and are CLASS 8 CORROSIVE

Jock had his delivered correctly banded to a pallet so there is less chance of overturning....If not banded to a pallet it should be in a UN approved box packed in an inner liner and packed out further with absorbent granules 
With Class labels on plus orientation labels ...which I put on all 4 sides plus I write on 'DO NOT TIP' The box should be accompanied by instructions in writing which give details for services if an accident occurs

This is how they would be delivered coming from the UK or delivered within the UK

Lajoni


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

lajoni said:


> Hi this is my 1st post so bear with me ..it took me an age to find the reply button


 :lol: @ lajoni

Welcome to Motorhomefacts .... really good of you to make a first post by answering a question instead of asking one :lol: Not that we mind questions ...that's what keeps it all moving along .... so best of luck and I hope you stay, now you have found us.

Have a look around, but do save those posts you only get 5 free ones ... so no need to reply to this one :wink:

Mike


----------



## asabrush (Mar 3, 2008)

Hi G2EWS, I have more problems than not with couriers with deliveries of anything! Just a note on your tiles(I have a tiling business) are they natural stone? you mentioned a protective coating,if this is a nat stone sealer,your tiles are possibly already stained beyond repair(even water can stain nat stone)

If you need any advice send me a pm


----------

